# Windows 8 Release Preview



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Well, I downloaded the ISOs today at work. Now, to give this release preview a try. ISOs here.

If the release preview is anything like the consumer preview, the biggest turn-off will be the Metro UI interface and the loss of the Start button. Why, Microsoft, WHY?


----------



## fmcomputer (Oct 14, 2006)

I agree 100% - Is MS trying for Vista II


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Or WinME III.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

Press the Windows key.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Mark Holtz said:


> Well, I downloaded the ISOs today at work. Now, to give this release preview a try. ISOs here.
> 
> If the release preview is anything like the consumer preview, *the biggest turn-off will be the Metro UI interface and the loss of the Start button*. Why, Microsoft, WHY?


That pretty much sums things up.

Saw the preview at CES, and not one of the hundreds of people there at the Microsoft booth was impressed. The metro UI is so incredibly dumbed down, it is likely going to get alot of negative reviews.


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

Can you turn off the Metro interface?


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

HDJulie said:


> Can you turn off the Metro interface?


Yes.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

HDJulie said:


> Can you turn off the Metro interface?


There is a software setup "switch" to support either the Metro or "Classic" WIN7 UI look.

The main driver for WIN8 is for mobile device support...mostly tablets. However, the Metro UI will be considered "the dafualt UI" when installed.That is what Microsoft explained and promoted at their huge CES booth back in January.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

A bootable live image similar to Ubuntu would be nice. It sucks having to swap HDDs around.


----------



## NeilLamka (Jul 20, 2011)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> There is a software setup "switch" to support either the Metro or "Classic" WIN7 UI look.
> 
> The main driver for WIN8 is for mobile device support...mostly tablets. However, the Metro UI will be considered "the dafualt UI" when installed.That is what Microsoft explained and promoted at their huge CES booth back in January.


Does anyone know how to turn off the Metro UI? In the developer preview release there were a couple of ways (a registry hack and a DLL you could rename) neither of which seem to be present in the Release Preview.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

NeilLamka said:


> Does anyone know how to turn off the Metro UI? In the developer preview release there were a couple of ways (a registry hack and a DLL you could rename) neither of which seem to be present in the Release Preview.


Sorry...while I did see them switch it at the CES demo...I didn't see *how* they did it.


----------



## Renard (Jun 21, 2007)

Funny videos about Windows 8 new Metro UI.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

NeilLamka said:


> Does anyone know how to turn off the Metro UI?


I'm sure someone will find a workaround for it, but for now it would appear that MS has blocked users from doing so.

http://www.pcworld.com/article/2565...on_hacks_as_new_windows_8_build_launches.html

/edit - Or not http://www.theverge.com/2012/6/1/3056621/start-button-start-menu-windows-8-release-preview-apps


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Well, I did sort-of find a start menu in the Tetris interface. Just hover into the upper-right corner, right-click, and select "All Apps". Or, go to the left corner, then select "Search". 

To me, Windows 8 seems to be faster and speedier, but the Brick UI is the killer.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

Supposedly these still work
http://www.theverge.com/2012/3/6/2848443/windows-8-start-button-start-menu-how-to#


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

I've been an MS fanboi since my first Win 3.1 PC experience.

Win 8 though has made me take a serious look at going a different route with our next computing platform.

The daughter has a MacBook Pro and its pretty nifty. I don't know much about Macs and the OS, so maybe it's time to branch out.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

For those that don't like Windows 8, there's no reason to get rid of 7. Mainstream support doesn't end until January 2015, security patches continue until January 2020.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

There is NO way corporate IT departments will ever rollout this crappy GUI.

Unless MS changes, Apple's just been provided a huge bow-tied gift.

The other alternative, of course, is an open source OS.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Right, and I hate it even more as a server GUI. The cynic in me sees a possibility of the old UI or something like it in Windows 9, but only in the Enterprise edition for companies that have SA.

We're just moving our clients to Windows 7.


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> There is NO way corporate IT departments will ever rollout this crappy GUI.
> 
> Unless MS changes, Apple's just been provided a huge bow-tied gift.
> 
> The other alternative, of course, is an open source OS.


Corporate IT never rolled out Vista & that didn't seem to hurt MS. Where I work we are just now rolling out Windows 7 so unless there's no new release of Windows other than Windows 8 over the next 10 years, then my company would skip it anyway. And this is the same reason my company would never go to Apple -- it costs too much to certify the apps on the new or upgraded OS so we do it only when absolutely necessary & then add a couple of years to that. Plus, Apple has the additional drawback of requiring very specific hardware that is not "cheap".


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

dpeters11 said:


> For those that don't like Windows 8, there's no reason to get rid of 7.


Word. I usually skip a version of Windows anyway.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

dpeters11 said:


> For those that don't like Windows 8, there's no reason to get rid of 7. Mainstream support doesn't end until January 2015, security patches continue until January 2020.


Really no reason to get rid of XP yet. Extended support runs through April 2014.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I don't think for a home user, it's as big of a deal to go with 7. I personally dont see a reason to be using XP in 2014 if the system supports it.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"HDJulie" said:


> Corporate IT never rolled out Vista & that didn't seem to hurt MS. Where I work we are just now rolling out Windows 7 so unless there's no new release of Windows other than Windows 8 over the next 10 years, then my company would skip it anyway. And this is the same reason my company would never go to Apple -- it costs too much to certify the apps on the new or upgraded OS so we do it only when absolutely necessary & then add a couple of years to that. Plus, Apple has the additional drawback of requiring very specific hardware that is not "cheap".


They may never have rolled it out, but how many still paid for EA? I don't think Microsoft really minded if a company paid for EA and didn't upgrade.


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

dpeters11 said:


> They may never have rolled it out, but how many still paid for EA? I don't think Microsoft really minded if a company paid for EA and didn't upgrade.


What's EA? At my job, I'm responsible for the EA app but it stands for Engineering Analysis .


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

An Enterprise Agreement. The relevant component is Software Assurance.


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

Ah, yes, you are correct then -- our company does have an EA with microsoft & we *could* have upgraded to Vista if we had wanted to.


----------



## ke3ju (Aug 18, 2006)

I installed Classic Shell in Windows 8 from SourceForge and works great as a start menu...I've been using it in Windows 7 since the beginning...


----------



## heathramos (Dec 19, 2005)

I have been playing with the release preview and by far my biggest gripe is how it is a pain to close the metro apps.

If you open IE (for example), the only way to close it afaik is:

#1 use task manager
#2 move the mouse to the upper right corner, get the app list, right click on the app in question and click close or 
#3 within IE, click on top bar, drag it down to the bottom of the screen and it will close it.

what a pain and most users will just leave all these apps open in the background.


----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

heathramos said:


> I have been playing with the release preview and by far my biggest gripe is how it is a pain to close the metro apps.
> 
> If you open IE (for example), the only way to close it afaik is:
> 
> ...


Since the entire os is goingto be designed around touch functionality. It seems the methods in place are efficent enough compared to existing touch based machines on the market.
After looking at all the machines announced at computex. it's going to be a fun fall season for all pc & tablet companies.
Overall the OS is smooth and easy to use just like Win 7. Switchng back and forth from the regular desktop screen to the metro on a traditional pc (desktop or laptop) is fluid enough but will take some getting used to for people who do not like change. Also having the ability to download applications and software from a single location or links to download locations is much better than having to hunt through the internet. Only thing would be most companies at computex should tablet/laptop form factors and all-in-one pcs as well. Seems like wireless connections will be the way to go or usb hubs will make a comeback (I have 8 usb connections to my desktop).


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Touch won't work in the office. I sit way too far from my monitor for a touch UI to work.

I also see some serious issues for people with certain disabilities - my late father, for example, who had Parkinsons, but loved working on his PC until the week he passed.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

They must know it's not being well received.

http://www.zdnet.com/microsoft-puts-more-muscle-behind-windows-8-upgrade-push-7000000141/


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

And Apple, land of overpriced (hardware) offers upgrades cheap as well. It's about time. Great deal for XP users, but it doesn't mean much. An XP user won't go to 8. Nor will many others of course.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Upgrade to Windows 8 Pro for $39.99

Hmmmm..... I'll need to get the specs to upgrade my mother's machine to Windows 8.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"Mark Holtz" said:


> Upgrade to Windows 8 Pro for $39.99
> 
> Hmmmm..... I'll need to get the specs to upgrade my mother's machine to Windows 8.


What OS is she on now? I've had to give my mother a deadline to move from XP to 7. She'll likely be on that until 2019 if she can help it and I make her upgrade to something else. I told her she had to go to 7 by Christmas 2013. Windows 8 would be too big of a change.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

She is on a Windows XP system. It has plenty of memory, but I need to verify if the processor meets the standards (it's a AMD).


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

Incredible.

The "Pro" feature I would use is being able to run a remote desktop host.

So to upgrade my Win 7 Home Premium machines to Win 7 Pro, I'm looking at $100.
To upgrade them from Win 8 pro, I'm looking at $40.

Ya think MS wants people to go to 8?


----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

Mark Holtz said:


> She is on a Windows XP system. It has plenty of memory, but I need to verify if the processor meets the standards (it's a AMD).


How old is the machine
Most AMD processors from the last 5 - 6 years will handle Win 8 fine. I have one from 2007 and installed the preview on it.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

To me, the biggest issues with Windows 8 isn't if the hardware can run it, it's if it's worth it for the user. 

How will they handle Metro? Is there anything to be gained by upgrading to 8 as opposed to installing or keeping 7?


----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

dpeters11 said:


> To me, the biggest issues with Windows 8 isn't if the hardware can run it, it's if it's worth it for the user.
> 
> How will they handle Metro? Is there anything to be gained by upgrading to 8 as opposed to installing or keeping 7?


A lot of people still use XP though dwindling in number as old hardware fails, it does provide most of what Win 7 does internet access, use for everyday computing and easy for anyone to use. 
Why does anyone upgrade, because it's human nature, they want the newest thing in town or something better, which Win 8 provides a partial new look and interface, new devices (tablet/laptop hybrids). We did not need Windows Vista, Windows 7 but as human beings but our curious nature will never let us advancing. 
*So is it worth the upgrade? *
That will have to be answered by each individual person. One thing is that is guaranteed, it will be different as time goes on from previous versions of Windows.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"naijai" said:


> A lot of people still use XP though dwindling in number as old hardware fails, it does provide most of what Win 7 does internet access, use for everyday computing and easy for anyone to use.
> Why does anyone upgrade, because it's human nature, they want the newest thing in town or something better, which Win 8 provides a partial new look and interface, new devices (tablet/laptop hybrids). We did not need Windows Vista, Windows 7 but as human beings but our curious nature will never let us advancing.
> So is it worth the upgrade?
> That will have to be answered by each individual person. One thing is that is guaranteed, it will be different as time goes on from previous versions of Windows.


Those on XP really need to upgrade when there are no more security updates. But most probably won't upgrade until they get a new PC.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

October 26 is the magic date.

Will 8 soar or crash and burn?


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

Metro is to Windows 8 as Unity is to Ubuntu. Both are mistakes.


----------



## JcT21 (Nov 30, 2004)

SayWhat? said:


> October 26 is the magic date.
> 
> Will 8 soar or crash and burn?


crash & burn


----------



## Getteau (Dec 20, 2007)

crash and burn in the Enterprise market. 

However, since Enterprise customers will end up buying Win 8 licenses and deploying Win 7, MS will spin the sales numbers and say it's a success because of all the licenses sold.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Even Windows ME sold a quarter of a million copies in four days...


----------



## JcT21 (Nov 30, 2004)

dpeters11 said:


> Even Windows ME sold a quarter of a million copies in four days...


my brother in law still uses windows ME on a daily basis... swears its the best version of windows he has ever used. :nono:

i tend to disagree with him from time to time :lol:


----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

Windows ME was a big negative for me. New laptop in 2002 and i formatted it at least 3 times in less than 30 days. Returned very quickly back to HP. Since then XP, Vista, Win 7 and now 8 have all been very successful for me


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"JcT21" said:


> my brother in law still uses windows ME on a daily basis... swears its the best version of windows he has ever used. :nono:
> 
> i tend to disagree with him from time to time :lol:


He does know that thy haven't released a security update for it in around 7 years, right?


----------



## inf0z (Oct 16, 2011)

I tested Win 8 vs Win 7 on my gaming rig. 
Boot up times from SSD were slightly faster on Win 8.
As always new OS has tons of driver issues and you have to find the work arounds to get everything to work properly.
If you're stuck on the classic Windows GUI don't waste your money, but like any GUI you eventually get used to it.
The only real benefit is the cross platform compatibility


----------



## JcT21 (Nov 30, 2004)

dpeters11 said:


> He does know that thy haven't released a security update for it in around 7 years, right?


yeah i built him a new pc with windows 7, ssd, drive, 6gb ram... it just sits in his office for my sister to get on facebook with. his windows ME machine... compaq....amd k6-2 500mhz, 128mb ram, onboard graphics 8mb memory. .... a beast of a machine back in 1999 standards.

i told him he is asking for trouble as far as security goes. but he doesnt take change very well. he says he might give xp a try ..lol poor fella :nono2:


----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

JcT21 said:


> yeah i built him a new pc with windows 7, ssd, drive, 6gb ram... it just sits in his office for my sister to get on facebook with. his windows ME machine... compaq....amd k6-2 500mhz, 128mb ram, onboard graphics 8mb memory. .... a beast of a machine back in 1999 standards.
> 
> i told him he is asking for trouble as far as security goes. but he doesnt take change very well. he says he might give xp a try ..lol poor fella :nono2:


I would make him go cold turkey and move him to Win 8  and see his reaction.


----------

